# New Member Question: G 19 vs xd9subcompact



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

I need you advice once again!! Yesterday I shot a Glock 19 and was very surprised. It shoots very accurately. I am trying to make a decision between a Springfiled xd9 Subcompact and the Glock 19. The xd is used and both guns are within $60- $70 in price. Is there any advantage to either gun? Thanks for your opinions, with no experience I am relying on your advice.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The guns are both of good manufacture. Choose the one you like and carry it.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I unquestionably recommend the one that feels better in your hands.


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

kdflyer said:


> I need you advice once again!! Yesterday I shot a Glock 19 and was very surprised. It shoots very accurately. I am trying to make a decision between a Springfiled xd9 Subcompact and the Glock 19. The xd is used and both guns are within $60- $70 in price. Is there any advantage to either gun? Thanks for your opinions, with no experience I am relying on your advice.


Size and comfort will be the two main factors in your decision. If you really want to make it tough on yourself compare a xd9SC to a G26 or the G19 to the XD9 4".

If the guns listed are your only options (that you are considering anyway) it really is apples to oranges.

Both guns are reliable as can be, and will shoot better than you do. Both have a strong service record, and great customer service. Both have aftermarket goodies, and a vast following, but once again, that's where the similarities end.

I would say look at your philosophy of use for the gun first and foremost. CCW, Home defense, Range gun, Multi-purpose, BUG, or other. When you can figure out exactly what you want to use the gun for the rest will be easy. The right choice will make itself very simple to see.


----------



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thanks for your input*

This will be uesd at home, in the car, and for a short periods of time, concealed. They both shoot very well, both feel good in my hand, and I am able to shoot accurate groups with both. I am leaning toward the Glock 19 because of what I have read about its durability.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have the XD9sc and it is extremely accurate even at long distance 50+ yards. I was dinking around and shot at that range and was really surprised how well it did.

Can't really go wrong with either one.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

"...Springfiled xd9 Subcompact and the Glock 19...."
if this is correct you are comparing apples to oranges
xd9 subcompact should be compared with the Glock 26 and
XD compact (4") should be compared with the Glock 19

any of the above 4 is a darn good buy - like others said - how does it feel in your hand????


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

Of the two, Glock, legendary reliability.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've fired both. I am no fan of the trigger safety system employed by either, but of the two the XD9SC had a smoother trigger. I have large hands and though the Glock was bigger, dimensionally in the grip, I do not like the grip to frame angle of the Glock. The XD had a better grip to frame angle and even being smaller by comparison (in many ways) fit better than the Glock and more enjoyable to shoot. Your hands may tell you different but given a choice between the two, my vote goes to the XD9SC.

Note the only poly frame I own is a SiG SP2022 (out of ALL the poly's I've tried).


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I've fired both. I am no fan of the trigger safety system employed by either, but of the two the XD9SC had a smoother trigger. I have large hands and though the Glock was bigger, dimensionally in the grip, I do not like the grip to frame angle of the Glock. The XD had a better grip to frame angle and even being smaller by comparison (in many ways) fit better than the Glock and more enjoyable to shoot. Your hands may tell you different but given a choice between the two, my vote goes to the XD9SC.
> 
> Note the only poly frame I own is a SiG SP2022 (out of ALL the poly's I've tried).


That's interesting. This just proves that personal perception varies greatly. I find my Glock trigger to be much nicer than the XD trigger. I had my XD for a long while before purchasing my Glock, and I will be selling the XD (will be posting soon). Every time I pick up the XD now, I just can't stand the trigger.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That's interesting. This just proves that personal perception varies greatly. I find my Glock trigger to be much nicer than the XD trigger. I had my XD for a long while before purchasing my Glock, and I will be selling the XD (will be posting soon). Every time I pick up the XD now, I just can't stand the trigger.


THAT"S the reason I advocate "fit and feel" so much in handgun selection. In general, those that like Glocks do no like SiG's and visa versa. The grip to frame angle being (in most cases) the common denominator. Some things feel more like they naturally belong in your hands while others don't. Everyones hands are different and so it HAS to be a personal determination.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> THAT"S the reason I advocate "fit and feel" so much in handgun selection. In general, those that like Glocks do no like SiG's and visa versa. The grip to frame angle being (in most cases) the common denominator. Some things feel more like they naturally belong in your hands while others don't. Everyones hands are different and so it HAS to be a personal determination.


I have always agreed completely. This just struck me as more interesting than usual, since these are two firearms I own. :smt023

ETA: Now, if _JeffWard_ or _TOF_ would take a vacation in Colorado, then I could try that M&P. :anim_lol:


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I put 50 rounds through the 19 at the range & liked it. Friday night, I handled a 26 and loved it. That will be the next gun I try out, with the intention of finding a CCW.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

don't drink the kool-aid of glock is "perfection"!!
personaly I prefer the xd mostly for the better trigger out of the box and a glock feels like holding a 2x4 to me.

But go with whichever feels better to you!!

on a side note i own neither (steyrs and M&P's for my polymers) so I have no stake in this other than the kool aid drinkers annoy me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

hideit said:


> "...Springfiled xd9 Subcompact and the Glock 19...."
> if this is correct you are comparing apples to oranges
> xd9 subcompact should be compared with the Glock 26 and
> XD compact (4") should be compared with the Glock 19
> ...


He's got a point..+1


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I have always agreed completely. This just struck me as more interesting than usual, since these are two firearms I own. :smt023
> 
> ETA: Now, if _JeffWard_ or _TOF_ would take a vacation in Colorado, then I could try that M&P. :anim_lol:


It's not that far to Northern Arizona so come on down. Now Florida is another story. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

G19 without question. I love the XD but the sub-compact barrel length is a disadvantage. The G19 fits my hand better than any other Glock. The additional length and size of the compact vs. subcompact will make the gun much more a pleasure to shoot and exploit more of the 9mm's power through additional compression.

That's my opinion.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

this video should help...

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch?e=20090309020311823


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally, I prefer the xd9 and i dont find the xd's trigger system to intrusive. If you can, I would try to fire both at the range on the same day, and decide which one feels better


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> this video should help...
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch?e=20090309020311823


That's pretty funny


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*XDM or ?.....*

XD's come with lotsa extra goodies.... if your hand prefers same, yer in luck. Strap it on and start your tactical drills.

https://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie...Semi-Automatic+Pistol&cal=9MM&fin=All&sit=All

p/s- get the 4" at least.... way easier to recover from post recoil. Sub-com's are cool for conceal but.... if you can hide a 4" or 5", get one. They are LIGHT.


----------



## DjAj (Apr 18, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> this video should help...
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch?e=20090309020311823


That was entertaining :mrgreen:


----------

